# Magic touch: Rado Esenza Ceramic Touch



## Michael Weare

The watch world has got all excited about a new niche market known as women. As we all know, women have been around just a day or two less than men, but it's only now that time, or more precisely, the time industry itself, has cottoned onto this fact. With this in mind, Rado has created a watch controlled by touch. The Rado Esenza Ceramic Touch is controlled by sweeping the finger along the side of the case: left for hours and right for minutes, rather like the way you control a touchscreen smart phone.

The monobloc case is produced under high pressure using an injection process, and Rado stress that this is a watch made with women, and women only, in mind. With no crown to snag a manicured nail, the Rado Esenza Ceramic Touch lays claim to the brand's expertise in avant-garde materials.

Controlled by the gentle touch and sweep of a finger along the side of the ceramic case - left for hours and right for minutes - time can be made to fly by or can be turned back in a single stroke.









Developed specially by the Rado design team the watch is both hard - it's made in full high-tech ceramic - and soft - the case is a gently curved oval. A watch case made from metal would act as a shield between the outside world and the circuits inside. As high-tech ceramic is an insulator, this watch gives the wearer the power to influence the electrical circuit at its heart. The electrodes embedded in the ceramic can 'feel' the presence of a fingertip on the case through the ceramic.

Visit the Rado website


----------



## AngelaGuajardo

Well, well, well.... watches in very deed entered the market of touch-items, such as iPads, tablets, iPhones, sensor mobile phones, etc. I really hoped it won't happen in the nearest future. Though, the only thing that calms down - it is Rado and classy-looking watch you've introduced above=)
Nonetheless, thanks for sharing.


----------



## scottjc

For over 50 years Rado have been pushing the boundaries of watchmaking.
I get frustrated at the attitude towards Rado of fans of brands that just play safe and produce the same watch over and over.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------

